# There's a new Rally Advanced dog in town



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wanted to share the exciting news. :greenbounAugie completed his Rally Advanced title this weekend. On Saturday he got an 85 and second place and on Sunday he got a 92 and 2nd place. arty:

He jumped like a champ, no issue whatsoever. I'm so proud of him!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations to you and to Augie! How awesome.  I know nothing of rally, so excuse my ignorance, but are those scores out of 100? If so, he did amazing!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Congratulations to you and to Augie! How awesome.  I know nothing of rally, so excuse my ignorance, but are those scores out of 100? If so, he did amazing!


 
Thank you. Yes, the scores are out of 100.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Way to go Augie !!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! I'm proud of you both! Now onto Excellent! Which is what Maddie and I are in! (If she would just cooperate and not be dumb and run away..ugh!)

Any pics you have?? =]


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wooooo to the whooooooo- way to go Augie!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea Augie! It's Excellent next! Aubrie's got her first Rally Excellent show this Friday.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Go Augie, Go Augie... :banana:

Augie you must have one great person in the ring with you! Way to go!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats! Casey is trying to get the last leg of novice this weekend--there are hardly any trials here. This is the first one since he got his first two legs last August!


----------

